# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  php domain name registration

## igor1968

Hi
A lot sites for domain name registration 
using a PHP language on their Internet sites.
My mind its a best program language in this case
The new Internet sites like this one Domain Name registration trying to use the same way with control panel 
too. My mind there is a best way to enjoy customers.
I  want the others point of views here.

----------

